# My TiVo still works



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Thought I'd make a rare post on here to say my TiVo is working fine, thanks everyone.

My TV does such a fine job of upscaling that I'm happy to stay with it for as long as service continues.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pugwash said:


> Thought I'd make a rare post on here to say my TiVo is working fine, thanks everyone.


Firstly, no-one likes a kill-joy. It's supposed to be all doom and gloom around here now 



Pugwash said:


> My TV does such a fine job of upscaling that I'm happy to stay with it for as long as service continues.


Secondly, Tivo doesn't actual upscale, so what are you on about?

Oh yes, and I'm happy with my Tivo too


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Firstly, no-one likes a kill-joy. It's supposed to be all doom and gloom around here now
> 
> Secondly, Tivo doesn't actual upscale, so what are you on about?
> 
> Oh yes, and I'm happy with my Tivo too


He said his *TV* upscales.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Secondly, Tivo doesn't actual upscale, so what are you on about?


Take out the "i" and the "o" and you'll have your answer! 

My Onkyo 905 amp takes care of the upscaling duties and I'm very happy with my mode-0 TiVo on a 42" LCD - plenty good enough to make a trip into the SkyHD interface a very rare occurrence, thank God.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I shall try reading the Forums when I'm actually _fully_ awake in future


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm perfectly happy with my TiVos as well. It's their future I'm not happy about.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm not sure it counts as "upscaling" if it's an analogue signal.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Freeview upscaled and mode0 working correctly. I'm lucky to live in the sticks where freeview has perfect reception. And yes, my TV does the upscaling. It's why I bought this model instead of a Sharp.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

As TiVo doesn't have a digital output, your TV isn't upscaling per se. It's just displaying an analogue PA signal. As all TVs do.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

No I think you'll find it upscales an analogue signal as well. It's just a method of interpolation and regardless of whether the image was broadcast as digital or analogue, it is still a PAL source displayed on 1920x1080.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I think I'd regard "upscaling" as being converting from one digital resolution to another. I have no idea if a 1080p TV digitises the PAL signal to 576i and then scales it, or just processes the signal in the analogue domain for display. Any experts know?

You say you chose your current TV because a Sharp alternative didn't do it. I find it hard to believe that the alternative TV you considered would not display an analogue PAL signal, so in what sense did it not do it?


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

The reviews of the Sharp Aquos? TV's I was looking at performed very badly with low res (PAL) sources. The Toshiba was said to handle low res sources very well. I exepected to use my TiVo and freeview far more than Blu Ray so this was important.


----------



## pj280167 (Dec 21, 2005)

My TiVo still works perfectly too. So much so that I'm a little concerned about the new drive upgrade I'm planning. Pugwash, I don't suppose you remember where you read the reviews for the Toshiba by any chance ? I too expect to use my TiVo as the main source on a yet to be purchased 37" LCD TV. I don't own, and don't expect to own in the near future, any devices with HDMI OPs so analogue "upscaling" or whatever the correct terminology is important to me. Thanks for any help.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I am also very happy with the use of my tivo with a standard sky box..

I also setup a spare one for a friend the other day, and he is amazed (Although he keeps asking about the suggestions that I said it would record... and it isn't).

Funny thing was he phoned the other day and wanted to watch a recorded program, but said he would have to wait until the current new recording had finished... I laughed, he could not understand how he could watch a old program at the same time it was recording a new one....

We still need to educate the masses..


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pugwash said:


> The reviews of the Sharp Aquos? TV's I was looking at performed very badly with low res (PAL) sources. The Toshiba was said to handle low res sources very well. I exepected to use my TiVo and freeview far more than Blu Ray so this was important.


Ah, there's a difference between not doing it well, and not doing it at all!

Less clear is why the choice was between a Toshiba and a Sharp, not two of the better brands for HD TVs.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Still happy with Tivo although some of the EPG data leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

TCM2007 said:


> Less clear is why the choice was between a Toshiba and a Sharp, not two of the better brands for HD TVs.


I really wanted to go straight to 1080p 37" at a certain price range and only two TV's fit at the time. I forget which reviews I read, but most likely cnet was one of them. It does 24p too, good for some blu ray. The only disappointment has been lack of discrete codes for input source for the remote control, but it manages.

I know getting my 36" CRT out the door was a struggle.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Fair do's, 1080p/24 at that price point is still unusual.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Now I'm actually even more happy - I checked a thread on avforums and discovered Logitech have since added discrete direct input selection for my TV. No more scrolling through the list badly.


----------



## misterbleepy (Mar 11, 2002)

:up: still happy with my TiVo too


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Hah, and now I've realised what the "no suggestions" thread is about. I have that problem.


----------

